# Enhance Details



## mcasan (Feb 16, 2019)

Has anyone seen a profound difference in the large dng output by Enhance Details vs their original raw image?


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 16, 2019)

Most people seem not to; some do see a difference. Profound? probably not.

Take a look at this thread on dpReview  Enhance Details in LR Classic: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review
The last posting shows an example with a Fuji that is quite noticeable.  Re: Enhance Details in LR Classic: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Feb 23, 2019)

Most images it isn't making much of a difference (actually can't see any!)

But I do have Fuji XT-2 images and on some there you can see a definite difference in some detail - but only really zoomed in. It would matter if I wanted to print them really large, but otherwise for a general look they were fine to start with.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 23, 2019)

With Fuji files, I am coming to the view that while there isn't much difference in most cases, the EDNGs are a lot more tolerant of aggressive sharpening.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 23, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> With Fuji files, I am coming to the view that while there isn't much difference in most cases, the EDNGs are a lot more tolerant of aggressive sharpening.


Does anyone know how Adobe processes a RAW with Enhanced Detail?  What is the algorithm?

Phil Burton


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 23, 2019)

PhilBurton said:


> Does anyone know how Adobe processes a RAW with Enhanced Detail?  What is the algorithm?
> Phil Burton



See this, Phil Enhance Details | Adobe Blog


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 24, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> See this, Phil Enhance Details | Adobe Blog


John,

That article was very helpful.  Thanks,

Phil


----------

